# VPs galore!



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

All of the dogs shown by our group of club members/trainers/breeder got VP ratings in their respective classes this weekend!

Alta-Tollhaus Bailey
Alta-Tollhaus Bono (Nikon)
Alta-Tollhaus Dom Perignon (Brody)
Alta-Tollhaus Cadence
Alta-Tollhaus Caisson
Alta-Tollhaus Schumi
Alta-Tollhaus Annie 

Woohoo go team!


----------



## hudak004 (Aug 3, 2006)

Congrats! Was it a good time?







I met Brody last weekend, what a nice pup!!!

Do you know the results for any of the other classes? Last I checked they still weren't posted


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

VP rating, is that Very Promising? for puppies?

That is an awesome performace for all, Congratulations~!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

http://www.usasiegershow.com/2009/EntryList.aspx

Congrats to all the Alta-Tollhaus pups! What a weekend for you, I hope you dry out after bathing the pups over and over and over...


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

wow! Very nice! congrats!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlhttp://www.usasiegershow.com/2009/EntryList.aspx
> 
> Congrats to all the Alta-Tollhaus pups! What a weekend for you, I hope you dry out after bathing the pups over and over and over...


Yep, it's the best rating for pups (and then they are put in order, like VP1, VP2....). Basically means they fit within the standard and don't have any faults. The "Ps" that I overheard were for dentition issues.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Any in the top 5?
Or did you have to be a VA Progency for one of those


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

Excellent!! Big congrats to Alta-Tollhaus!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratz!!! Awesome.


----------



## 24kgsd (Aug 26, 2005)

Many of the owners of these puppies had NEVER been to a sieger show, and couple whom had never been to a dog show, ever. I was very impressed with them! Congratulations!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Deejays_Owner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, I think we all know how we feel on this topic







I just go to these shows for the vendors and it's cheaper to enter my dogs than hire a pet sitter.









An acquaintance's puppy did get VP1 in baby females though.


----------

